# The last hoorah



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Made it out today for the final day of the 2014/15 Chukar season. Birds were few and far between today. Looks like allot of the birds have started to pair up. Only saw one small covey. Everything else we saw was paired up and scattered out. We bagged the only 2 birds we shot at today.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I got out yesterday afternoon for one last try. We heard several clucking but it was hard finding them. The only chance I had, was when I tripped on some loose rocks and while I was scrambling to keep on my feet, a bird flushed about 20 yards out. :-x
We found a real nice 5 point shed too.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My dad and I hunted chukars and huns yesterday, and they were paired up as well, and pretty smart by now. We were able to get one hungarian partridge. It was an interesting way to end the season. It's not too often you can hunt chukars in February in a t-shirt.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Late season birds are tough for sure, especially in this weather. Killed 3 today. It was a fine season, with all of my goals met. I will be looking forward to the fall. I meant to take some pics totally but forgot until I was all cleaned up so here is my end of the year chukar season picture.


----------

